# Garmin Striker 4



## BonzaiAction76 (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein neues Echolot gekauft, das Garmin Striker 4. Das Echolot hat ein integriertes GPS.

Nun habe ich versucht auf dem Standard Echolotscreen neben Tiefe, Uhrzeit etc. die GPS Geschwindigkeit anzeigen zu lassen - habe es aber nicht hinbekommen.

Auf der Verpackung und auf diversen Bildern ist aber auf dem Echoscreen auch die GPS Geschwindigkeit zu sehen.

Hat jemand von Euch das Echolot und weiß wie das funktioniert?

LG,

Christian


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Habe ewig probiert aber finde es uch  nicht. Wird wohl nicht gehen.

Hab aber auch eine Frage zu dem Echolot. Es hat ja Chirp.
Ich dachte Chirp setzt aus 2 gesendeten Frequenzen ein überlagertes Bild zusammen. Ich aknn abe rimme rnur zwischen CHipr 80 oder Chirp 200 wähl oder halt 80 oder 200 ohne Chirp. Habe ich da was flach verstanden 

Und wo ist denn jetzt der Unterschied zwischen Chirp 80 hz und einfachen 80hz ?

Was ich machen kann ist das Display Splitten und mir 2 Bilder mit jeweils verschiedene Frequenzen anzeigen lassen!


----------



## fischbär (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Haha, so einen breiten Chirp hat so ein Günstiggerät natürlich nicht! Chrip bedeutet nur, dass statt eines Reintons ein ganz leicht steigender Ton gesendet wird. Durch diese zeitliche Strukturierung kann man eine höhere Auflösung in der Tiefe erreichen, ergo bessere Objektrennung. Zusätzlich bei gleicher Ausgangsleistung tendentiell eine größere nutzbare Tiefe. Da muss man aber vorsichtig sein. Das war es aber auch schon. Du musst auch weiter die beiden Frequenzen parallel nutzen, wenn Du einen breiten und einen schmalen Kegel willst! So groß ist der praktische Unterschied zwischen Chirp und normalem Sonar nicht. Besonders nicht, wenn man noch Downscan dazu hat.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

ok Danke.

ja 2 Bilder finde ich auch ok hat mich nur gewundert.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

So jetzt sind mir doch noch 2 Fragen gekommen. 

1. Ich konnte nirgens finden in welchem Winkel der mitgelieferte Geber bei welcher Frequenz abstrahlt um so einschätzen zu können aus welchem Umkreis die Echos kommen.

2. Was würdet ihr bezüglich der Nutzung von TVG empfehlen? Ist das Sinnvoll oder verfälscht es eher das Bild? Ich fische in einem sehr klaren Baggersee bis etwa 20 Meter Tiefe. Die am häufigsten benagelte  und interessanteste Tiefe ist so bei 7-12 Meter. 
Rauschunterdrückung hatte ich bei meinem alten Echo auf niedrig und die Sensibilität auf automatisch - Hoch und bin damit ganz gut gefahren


----------



## masterpike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

@ BonzaiAction76

klappt definitiv!


----------



## masterpike (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

wen es interessiert: 

hier Split View mit DVü


----------



## fischbär (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

sehr schön! Hast du auch Bilder aus einem Fluss?


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Und kannst du vielleicht auch erläutern wo ich das einstelle mit dem kmh
ich habe auch den kleineren dual beam geber und  nicht den gt20 wie auf den Bildern

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI HN3-U01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_rheinangler (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Vielleicht kann mir hier nochmal Jemand versuchen zu erklären wie es bei den Garmin Geräten mit dem erkennen der Härte des Grundes aussieht. Ich habe das gleiche Farbschema wie masterpike auf den Bildern oben. So wie ich sehe zeigt rot einen harten, gelb einen Mittelharten und Blau/violett einen weicheren Gegenstand an. Zieht man nur aus diesen Farben die Rückschlüsse über die härte des Grundes oder auch aus der Breite der Grundlinie?


----------



## fischbär (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Geht immer nur relativ zu einem bekannten Untergrund. Wenn Du es so einstellst, dass Du das zweite Echo siehst, geht es etwas besser. Wird die Linie breiter: harter Grund. Wird sie schmaler: weicher Grund. Chirp maskiert den Effekt aber ein Bisschen.
Das ganze ist aber von tausend Faktoren abhängig, so dass man meist nur sagen kann, ob man es mit einem sehr siltigen Grund / hartem Grund zu tun hat, bzw. wie sich die Härte relativ zu vorher verändert. Draufkucken und sagen: das sind Steine! Geht nicht.
Interessant dazu:
http://www.vexilar.com/blog/2014/08/28/finding-hard-bottom


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Alles klar Danke Dir! Das mit der Relation ist mir klar. In dem Artikel geht es halt um ein schwarz/weiss Echo mit Greyline. Da ist mir das bewusst. War mur nur nicht sicher ob  bei dem Garmin die Greyline einfach durch die in meinem Fall Rote Line ersetzt wurde.


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 4*

Im Prinzip mit Einschränkungen ja.


----------

